# Topics > Fun and humor >  "Роботы улыбаются", Зубков и Муслин

## Airicist

Б. Зубков. Е. Муслин 

"Роботы улыбаются"

Фантастические микроюморески 


*Каждому свое* 

- Сначала работа, потом удовольствие, - сказал нейрокибер, кончив решать сингулярные уравнения и начав пересчитывать запятые в Большой Британской Энциклопедии. 

Объявление 

"Детский сад "Нолик" со смешанными группами воспитания объявляет прием детей: Ребят рождения 2431 года. 

Робят производства 2440 года. 

Киберят выпуска 2441 года". 



*Проницательный ребенок* 

- Нам учитель рассказывал, будто человек произошел от обезьяны. 

- Чепуха! Это все киберы от зависти придумали. 

- Еще бы! Учитель ведь тоже кибер! 



*Примитивный* 

- Зачем ты делаешь нейрокибера только с двумя мозговыми ячейками? 

- А мне нужен партнер для игры в домино. 



*Единственная примета* 

- Когда океанологическая экспедиция вернулась из плавания по Тихому океану, я сразу увидел, кто из них настоящие ученые, а кто киберроботы. 

- Каким образом? 

- Ученые загорели, а киберы нет. 


*Папа-скептик* 

Ребята во дворе: - А у нас робот перегорел... 

- А у нас робот щетку съел! 

- А у нас роботов нет. Мой папа в кибернетику не верит. 



*На публичной лекции* 

Ученый-лектор. Представим себе некий решетчатый резервуар, собранный из прямолинейных элементов и водруженный на четыре моноциклических агрегата, перемещающихся по эквидистантным траекториям... 

Робот-переводчик. Представим себе... э... телегу. 



*Прямолинейность* 

- Вчера сказал своему психокиберу: для решения этой теоремы тебе придется еще поломать голову... 

- Ну и что? 

- Поломал, бедняга. Одни полупроводники остались. 



*Лентяй* 

- Наша фирма "Мысль" получила массу новинок. Купите, например, этот новый нейрокибер. Он снимет с вас половину мыслительной работы. 

- Только половину?.. Гм... В таком случае заверните парочку. 



*Бесконечный прогресс* 

- Эти роботы ужасно зазнались. Представляешь, вчера один такой механический недоучка заявляет: "Я не желаю монтировать бетонные плиты. Я тоже хочу решать сингулярные уравнения". Каков нахал! Ой!.. Дз... дз... дз... 

- Что с тобой! 

- Ничего, уже прошло. Когда я волнуюсь, у меня заедает переключатель ферромагнитной памяти. Надо будет сделать хороший глоток силиконовой смазки. Так о чем мы говорили? 

- О роботах для роботов. 



*Сомнительная новинка* 

- Как вам понравился этот оригинальный вальс, сочиненный только что музыкальным кибером? 

- Он мне всегда нравился. 



*Роботы зазнались* 

- Ты знаешь, в последнее время меня все принимают за человека! 

- Что же тут удивительного, если ты ведешь себя так нелогично. 



*Недоверчивый ребенок* 

- Папа, а кто такой леший? 

- Гм, как бы тебе объяснить... 

- Это такой человек? 

- Не совсем. 

- Не совсем? Значит, это робот. Он живет в лесу? 

- Да, в лесу. 

- А где же он берет электричество? 



*Баранкин хочет быть роботом* 

Из сочинения ученика 2-го класса "Э" К. Баранкина на тему "Кем ты хочешь быть?": "Когда я вырасту, я буду роботом. Роботов все любят. Когда я упал с забора и набил шишку на лбу, меня ругали целый день и не пустили гулять. А когда два соседских робота отвинтили друг другу головы, им ничего не сказали. Роботом быть очень хорошо". 



*Изобретательные влюбленные* 

"Объявление: Загс Ново-Лунного района доводит до сведения, что установленный срок в десять дней от подачи заявления до церемонии бракосочетания является обязательным. Влюбленным применять машину времени запрещается!" 



*Торжество логики* 

- Блестящий оратор! Как он убедительно доказал, что машинам недоступна настоящая творческая работа. 

- Еще бы! Это же сам старик Пихтоливанский! Все его философские труды пишут лучшие роботы нашего века.



*Заявление* 

Правлению жилого массива Ультра-Черемушки. Просим удалить из первого этажа корпуса № 7412 мастерскую по гарантийному ремонту машин времени. Мастерская причиняет 328 жильцам много хлопот. У нас неоднократно бывают семь пятниц на одной неделе, ни один год на год не приходится - то длиннее, то короче. У жильцов второго этажа дети растут не по дням, а по часам. Кроме того, во всем корпусе ежемесячные журналы приходят каждый день. Просим принять меры.

Подписи жильцов.

Дата: 42 февраля, не знаем, какого года. 



*Преимущество* 

Один кибер другому, очень взволнованно: - Говорят, что люди научились читать мысли! 

- Плевать! Роботы не краснеют.

----------

